# Batterie MacBook Pro 15" -> problème ?



## poissonfree (6 Juillet 2007)

Je pense avoir un problème avec ma batterie de mon Mac  
C'est un c2d 2,16Ghz (le bas de gamme) acheté le 17 mars 2007 à la fnac et voici les résultats de coconut :
Current Battery Capacity : 4226 mAh
Original Battery Capacity : 5500 mAh
76%
Battery-Loadcycles : 120
Age of your Mac : 6 Months

Question 1 :
Dois-je m'inquiéter :mouais: ?
Question 2 :
Si oui, que dois-je faire en sachant que je n'ai pas pris l'AppleCare (pour l'instant) ?
Est-ce payant ? 


Merci d'avance


----------



## divoli (6 Juillet 2007)

76 % au bout de 6 mois et 120 cycles, il me semble qu'il y a eu une perte assez conséquente.

Tu recalibres régulièrement la batterie ?


----------



## anneee (6 Juillet 2007)

tu as combien d'autonomie aujourd'hui ? et tu en avais combien quand il était neuf ?


----------



## poissonfree (6 Juillet 2007)

heu... il n'a que 3,5 mois  
au niveau recalibrage, ben je le laisse assez souvent descendre à 0% donc il s'éteind tout seul comme un grand et aprés je lui fais une recharge compléte à 100%
par contre cette nuit, je l'ai laissé sur secteur aprés recharge pendant environ 4/5 heures -> c'est grave ça parcontre (cf ma question dans le topic de la batterie) :rose: ?
3H00 avec bt et wifi activé tout le temps (avec upload/download tout le temps) et éclairage entre niveau mini et moyen tout le temps et idem pour le son
là il a du mal à me faire les 3H00 même aprés avoir acheté coolbook  

il y a deux semaines j'avais vu qu'il était descendu à 5200 mAh

J'suis en 10.4.10 avec toutes les mises à jour éffectuées!

C'est grave


----------



## divoli (6 Juillet 2007)

Non, ce n'est pas grave que tu l'ais laissé 4-5 heures sur secteur. Cela n'a d'ailleurs rien d'anormal.

Je ne vois rien de réellement grave dans ce que tu relates.


Il me semble que la capacité diminue assez vite. Si tu vois, dans les mois qui suivent, que la capacité a beaucoup trop diminuée, tu devrais pouvoir légitimement téléphoner à Apple pour un échange de batterie, dans le cadre de la garantie.


----------



## poissonfree (6 Juillet 2007)

ok
donc demain je ne pourrais pas balancer ma batterie en pleine tronche d'un vendeur de la fnac :mouais: ?
dommage  

car je crois que j'avais regardé le numéro de série (en lisant le thread de batterie) juste comme ça et que ma batterie n'est pas dans le lot  

bon ben y'a plus qu'à surveiller ça alors :hein: 
heu... sinon y'a pas un p'tit programme qui pourrait mesurer, genre toutes les semaines, la capacité de la batterie pour avoir un graphe ?


----------



## divoli (6 Juillet 2007)

Un graphe, je ne sais pas. Mais tu peux utiliser coconut battery pour qu'il te garde une liste des enregistrements journaliers (par contre, ils ne sont pas automatisés).


----------



## pbas400 (8 Juillet 2007)

J ai le meme constat sur un macbook d'un an,
je leur ai dit que ma batterie a perdu pres de 30% de sa capacité initiale (aujourd hui je suis à 4100mha) avec une possibilité d utilisation d'usage de 2Heures.

en 15mn, au tel avec Apple care, tout etait réglé.
on m'envoit en echange gratuit une nouvelle batterie.

condition : être gentil et poli au tel


----------



## Alkeran (8 Juillet 2007)

> Current Battery Capacity : 4226 mAh
> Original Battery Capacity : 5500 mAh
> 76&#37;
> Battery-Loadcycles : 120
> Age of your Mac : 6 Months



120 cycles en 3,5 mois d'utilisation c'est beaucoup, mais effectivement ta batterie perd rapidement en autonomie. Par ailleurs je ne suis pas sur que le fait de la d&#233;charger compl&#232;tement et aussi souvent soit une excellente id&#233;e (hormis calibration mensuelle) (cf cf les infos sur le mat&#233;riel Apple). Je me servais beaucoup de mon PB 12" en d&#233;placement mais j'essayais de le recharger avant que la batterie ne soit &#224; plat. En 33 mois j'ai 298 cycles de charge, 48% de capacit&#233; restante.
Par ailleurs, il semble que ton mac soit rest&#233; 2,5 mois sur une &#233;tag&#232;re, et m&#234;me si elle n'est pas utilis&#233;e, la batterie se d&#233;teriore...
Ceci dit j'appellerais Apple d&#232;s que possible !:mouais:


----------



## poissonfree (14 Juillet 2007)

Heu... faut faire quoi pour avoir droit à une nouvelle batterie  ?
Ca fait 3 fois que j'appelle (37min05 / 41min44 / 15min12)
On me dit de tester la batterie
on me dit de virer le fichier com.apple.powermanagement.plist de macintosh HD
on me dit aujourd'hui d'appuyer sur le bouton pendant 5-6 sec en enlevant le secteur et la batterie et de redémarrer sur batterie
Je leur ai dit que j'ai eu droit à une coupure
que la batterie tient moins de 2H00 alors que mon mac à moins de 4 mois
avec coconut je passe de 77 à 84% voir 96% quand je le rebranche sur secteur donc un truc totalement alétoire


Résultat :
- coconut on s'en fou
- continuer votre série de test
- coté capacité, c'est du consomable même si ça parait un peu étrange
Et rappeler nous si y'a le moindre changement :mouais: 


Alors je fais quoi car pour l'instant j'ai plutôt été honête envers eux mais eux pour l'instant nada


----------



## poissonfree (14 Juillet 2007)

si vous n'avez qu'une seule batterie vous devez emmener votre batterie et votre mac dans un centre agré
si vous avez une deuxième batterie (ou quelqu'un qui a le même portable que vous) faites le test pour confirmer que ça vient bien de la batterie et non du portable

en gros l'échange par téléphone je l'ai dans le cul
j'ai dépensé 3H00 de communication pour rien
et même ce lien ne fonctionne pas http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbook_macbookpro/batteryupdate/   

J'ai perdu 10% de la capacité de charge en quelques secondes, mais ça apparement c'est sans plus  

pour infos, coconutbattery ils s'en battent les *******s à mort car ce n'est pas une appli certifiée apple
je leur ai dit de soit certifier coconut soit faire un programme équivalent pure apple -> _oui mais bon à mon niveau je ne peux rien faire_
-> ben vous servez à quoi dans ce cas là :mouais: ?

je vous tiens au courant de mes déboires qui pourront servir à d'autres


----------



## poissonfree (16 Juillet 2007)

je rentre pas dans leur tableau
2H00 pour 123 cycles au bout de 4 mois c'est normal

en gros ils veulent pas (1H30 au tél quand même) y'a rien à faire
la batterie c'est du consommable, et la garantie ne s'occupe que si la batterie est naze
apparement ils testent la batterie de retour

donc à part refaire des tests (juste mac os sans bt ni wifi, puis wifi avec appli qui pompe) et les re-appeller (même pas sûr qu'il fasse l'échange)
ben j'ai pas grand chose à faire
enfin si! laisser mon mac à un centre agré
pour infos quand la batterie est à 100%, et que le secteur est branché, le mac utilise le secteur seul (ne pas oublier de recalibrer la batterie si ça dure trop longtemps)
alors franchement, je sais pas si j'ai la poisse, mais quand ça veut pas ça veut pas  
j'en ai marre 
mais comment vous faites pour que ça marche  


De la part du sav (niv 2)
Conseils pour optimiser la charge de la batterie de votre ordinateur portable
Optimisation des réglages de l'énergie pour les ordinateurs portables
Au moins, je pourrais le remercier la dessus  

[edit]
je viens de trouver >>> ça <<<


> Entretien standard
> Pour bien entretenir une batterie lithium-ion, il faut que les électrons quelle contient soient mis en mouvement de temps à autre. Apple vous déconseille de laisser votre ordinateur branché en permanence. *Lutilisation idéale serait un usager des transports en commun qui utilise son ordinateur portable Apple dans le train, et qui le branche à son bureau pour le recharger. Ceci garantit un fonctionnement optimal de la batterie.* Si, en revanche, vous utilisez un ordinateur de bureau au travail, et possédez un portable pour des déplacements irréguliers, Apple vous recommande de charger et de décharger sa batterie au moins une fois par mois. Vous avez besoin dun pense-bête ? Ajouter un événement à votre calendrier iCal.


heu... on doit faire quoi au final :mouais:  ?


----------



## macarel (18 Novembre 2007)

poissonfree a dit:


> je rentre pas dans leur tableau
> 2H00 pour 123 cycles au bout de 4 mois c'est normal
> 
> en gros ils veulent pas (1H30 au tél quand même) y'a rien à faire
> ...




Bon, je viens de faire un post là, http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=168213&page=23
Même genre de problème.
Conséquence: 119 dans le c**:rose:


----------



## poissonfree (18 Novembre 2007)

J'ai oublié de dire la finalité.
Au 1er septembre, ma batterie pouvait se recharger mais ne pouvait plus donner du jus à mon Mac.
Apple m'a envoyé une nouvelle batterie (avec 40 de communications pour le téléphone :rateau


----------



## chouppette68 (16 Avril 2009)

je me suis offert un macbook pro 15 il y a 22 mois et la batterie est deja morte
acheter en avril 2007 et etait dans la serie de probleme constater par mac 
cela n empeche que la garantie ne fonctionne pas et pas moyen d arrangement
de ma part une tres grande deception mais bonne leçon 
chouppette68


----------



## ricimer (26 Juin 2009)

Moi après 14 mois ma pile n'avait plus qu'une durée de 15 minutes. J'ai téléphoné à Apple et ils ont eu la gentillesse de m'envoyer un nouvelle pile malgré le fait que la guarantie d'un n'était plus valide. Maintenant ça fait un an et la seconde pile ne dure plus que 0 minutes!!! Si je débranche le bloc d'alimentation je suis aussitôt sur la réserve d'énergie. Heureusement que je me déplace pas beaucoup avec mon portable. Si j'avais vraiment besoin d'un portable c'est dommage mais je retournerais avec un PC. 

---------- Post added at 19h34 ---------- Previous post was at 19h22 ----------

Voici les données de ma pile...

Informations de la batterie :

  Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :	Sony-ASMB012-3837-4f68
  Fabricant  :	Sony
  Nom de lappareil*: :	ASMB012
  Pack Lot Code :	0001
  PCB Lot Code :	0000
  Version du programme interne :	0110
  Révision du matériel :	0500
  Révision de pile :	0303
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :	102
  Charge complète :	Non
  En cours de chargement :	Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :	185
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :	42
  Conditions :	Vérifiez la batterie.
  Batterie installée :	Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :	0
  Tension (mV) :	12205

Réglages dalimentation du système :

  Alimentation secteur :
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du système (minutes) :	90
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du disque (minutes) :	180
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du moniteur (minutes) :	60
  Redémarrage automatique en cas de panne de courant :	Non
  Réactivation par un changement de tension :	Non
  Réactivation par louverture du boîtier :	Oui
  Réactivation par le réseau :	Oui
  Mise en veille du moniteur par réduction de lintensité :	Non
  Alimentation par batterie :
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du système (minutes) :	15
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du disque (minutes) :	10
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du moniteur (minutes) :	15
  Réactivation par un changement de tension :	Non
  Réactivation par louverture du boîtier :	Oui
  Mise en veille du moniteur par réduction de lintensité :	Non
  Réduction de la luminosité :	Oui

Configuration matérielle :

  UPS installé :	Non

Informations de ladaptateur secteur :

  Connecté :	Oui
  En cours de chargement :	Non


----------

